# Branches vergleichen - GIT, IntelliJ



## Hag2bard (6. Sep 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Projekt von dem es auf dem Git Server mehrere Branches gibt. Ein Branch ist eine Arbeit an einem Ticket. Ich finde gitlab zu unübersichtlich und dachte ich könnte von dem Branch einen neuen Lokal erstellen, aber den Head auf den remote master branch zeigen lassen um dann im Reiter Commit die Changes zu sehen.
Würde das so funktionieren oder gibt es noch bessere Methoden?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## httpdigest (6. Sep 2022)

Was? Ich verstehe das Problem nicht.
Du kannst doch in git (und in jeder IDE mit git) jeden Branch mit jedem anderen Branch vergleichen.
Wenn du willst, kannst du aber auch sowohl für pull (fetch + merge/rebase) als auch für push unterschiedliche Tracking-Branches für deinen lokalen Branch setzen. Also z.B. pullen aus master und push in Feature Branch.
Aber aktuell verstehe ich das Problem nicht.


----------

